# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Reroll Session] Ce week end

## Phen

Salut,

Nous sommes quelques canards à reroll ce week end de 10h à 12h et 13h à 16h samedi et dimanche.

Nous démarrerons Point de passage du Faune au sud ouest de Hinterland Harathi à 10h.

Le programme : Hinterlands harathi, Côte de la marée sanglante, Marais de Lumillule puis Orr si on arrive jusque là.

Nous sommes déjà un groupe de prêt, mais des canards souhaitaient nous rejoindre. Donc manifestez vous ici pour savoir avec qui grouper.

Grp 1 : Dranéys-Caerh-Aldra-Nagdum-Phen
Grp 2 : Hasunay-Kayato (à confirmer level) -Lanilor (à confirmer horaire)-Bartinoob

Prévoyez des grands sacs nous ne perdrons pas de temps en allers retours ! De même prévoyez quelques POs pour updaté votre équipement au fur et à mesure.
Et bien sûr soyez 35 si possible, 30 au moins.
Pour cela : zone de départ (3h) 2 crafts, de la quête perso.

Voilà.

----------


## Kayato

Faut être niveau 30 mini c'est ca ? Car j'ai un reroll 61 et un level 9 que je dois pouvoir faire passer 30 d'ici le week end au pire.

----------


## Lanilor

Ça m'intéresse, j'ai un guerrier qui devrait être 35 d'ici là. Par contre je promets pas d'être là pour l'heure de départ, ça dépendra de l'heure à laquelle je me coucherai au reset.

----------


## ivanoff

Si tu fait les maps en entier, je suis partant pour le marais de lumillule et les zones d'Orr

----------


## Hasunay

Toujours prêt sans soucis :D

----------


## Guitou

Ah sympa de penser à moi.  ::): 
Effectivement je galère à enchaîner correctement les events, j'aimerai bien voir comment vous faîtes.

Par contre je vérifie que mon week-end soit libre avant de confirmer, j'update dans la journée.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai une guard à monter donc ça me tentera bien aussi  ::):

----------


## Phen

> Faut être niveau 30 mini c'est ca ? Car j'ai un reroll 61 et un level 9 que je dois pouvoir faire passer 30 d'ici le week end au pire.


Le mieux ca serait 35 pour attaquer la zone sereinement, mais 30 ca passe je l'ai déjà fait. Il faut juste être sûr de bien tagger.

---------- Post added at 09h37 ---------- Previous post was at 09h36 ----------




> Ah sympa de penser à moi. 
> Effectivement je galère à enchaîner correctement les events, j'aimerai bien voir comment vous faîtes.
> 
> Par contre je vérifie que mon week-end soit libre avant de confirmer, j'update dans la journée.


Juste pour préciser par contre ca sera pas du 100% Rush events, on va aussi compléter les zones où on passe tant qu'à faire. En sachant que les marais pourront être supprimé et ou compléter par une autre zone selon notre level effectif à la fin de la zone précédente. En effet, il n'y a pas de chaine d'event vraiment sympa dans les marais.

----------


## Thorkel

Question: en 4 heures vous pensez arriver à quel lvl depuis 35? (pure curiosité)

----------


## Tynril

En 4 heures ? 10-12/13-16 x2 ça fait 10 heures.  ::P: 

On verra jusqu'où on ira, c'est surtout histoire de donner un coup de boost à des rerolls tout en se marrant entre canards de bonne compagnie.  ::):

----------


## Thorkel

OK j'avais mal lu (matin le samedi et aprem le dimanche...bref....*se réveille*).

Je passerai peut être, mais comptez pas sur moi, je ne voudrais pas pénaliser un groupe en prenant une place si je viens pas^^

----------


## Phen

En chainant bien les events il faut 3h30 par zone, pour environ 8 à 10 level. On va donc faire entre 16 et 30 level selon comment ca tourne  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

Tiens d'ailleurs il y a combien de zones en tout dans le jeu?

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a de quoi faire deux persos 80 en complétant les maps à chaque fois et sans repasser sur les mêmes  ::P:

----------


## Thorkel

Ca je le sais déjà, ma rôdeuse a ding 80 en ayant 50% d'explo tout pile, donc j'avais fait le calcul.

Je demandais juste un chiffre, mais merci quand même!  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Juste pour préciser par contre ca sera pas du 100% Rush events, on va aussi compléter les zones où on passe tant qu'à faire. En sachant que les marais pourront être supprimé et ou compléter par une autre zone selon notre level effectif à la fin de la zone précédente. En effet, il n'y a pas de chaine d'event vraiment sympa dans les marais.


Ok, par contre je ne pourrais pas être présent les 10h prévues, du coup ne me compte pas dans l'effectif de départ, je prendrai le train en marche. En fonction de votre niveau je prendrai l'un ou l'autre de mes rerolls.

----------


## Tonight

J'en serais.

----------


## Hasunay

Et paf un deuxième groupe complet normalement :D

----------


## Tonight

Et quel groupe. La crème de la guilde.

----------


## Zepolak

Moi mes rerolls sont plutôt niveau 2 :x

Cela dit, ça s'envisage de me payer des montées par la force de l'artisanat anéffé. Ça se limiterait par contre au samedi en ce qui me concerne. Parce que dimanche c'est quand même SNOWBAAAAAAAAAAAARD. Ahem. Voilà.

----------


## Kayato

Merci pour ce premier jour, une session vraiment sympa (et avec du beau loot mouhahaha).

----------


## Tonight

Ouep merci à tous, demain je ne pourrais pas être des vôtres je reçois du monde mais ce fut sympa.

----------


## Hasunay

Ah le loot de belle couleur jaune et surtout 7 teintures ... j'ai hâte d'être à demain :D

Tiens au passage j'ai découvert que la vitalité des personnages n'est pas lié à sa classe mais à la personne qui joue, en effet durant cette session j'ai vu des Wars aimer autant le sol que des elems ou des voleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Nos canards au départ, ce matin à 10h précise !

----------


## Shei

Hasunay, on veut des noms !
Sinon, je note une majorité d'Asuras !  ::wub::

----------


## Absolaeti

En effet, session bien fun et très bien menée ! Du level 29 au 39 sans se presser, par contre y'en a vraiment qui ont eu trop de bol, c'est louche ;-)

----------


## Bobnas

Et bien merci pour cet reroll session. C'était bien sympathique et efficace.

----------


## silence

Tout à fait, une bonne petite session rondement menée qui m'aura permis de prendre 20 niveaux dans mon weekend. Merci à tous et particulièrement à phen qui nous a lead sur les deux jours.

----------


## Hasunay

Faudra qu'on remette ça sur un farm Orr, j'ai jamais eu autant de loot/teintures que lors de cette session.

----------


## Phen

My pleasure, en espérant que vous vous soyez bien amusé  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est beaucoup plus sympa d'xp comme ça plutôt qu'en solo, à refaire  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est beaucoup plus sympa d'xp comme ça plutôt qu'en solo, à refaire


Et cette fois-là, j'viendrais peut-être ( ::'(: ).
(Désolé pour le faux bond)

----------

